# RESCUE: Menomonee Falls, WI *RESOLVED*



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 16, 2007)

RO Rescue Me postings find many unwanted buns great homes. Congratulations and kudos to all who keep tabs on this topic thread.

A call today from my wildlife rehab friend explaining a M.F. area "ranch" and teaching type center for disabled persons was taken over by new owners. The animals must go. Guess what? Two supposed females were housed together and they had babies!

The babies have been spayed and neutered. Hooray. Double hooray.

Mom and Dad were a french lop and dutch dwarf, as best I know. Pictures will be sent soon by my rehab friend Lisa. There are six males in sets of 2. Mom and spayed daughters are housed separately.

Housing units are available (Soulmate Rabbit Rescue has spare housing units also, and naturestee is very kind to offer NIC cubes for our rescue resources) as well.

Info on their ages and photos forthcoming. Some have the half lop look. 

I hope this unwanted/unplanned litter have a bright and forever-loved future ahead of them. Currently we are trying to help by circulating word to those in WI or nearby. Our home is currently at capacity, unless someone wishes to foster for us?

I have the contact number of the woman who is coordinating their 'save' vs. a death sentence if shelters are at capacity.

A thousand binkies of happiness to *many great buns* who are saved thru RO's community; mods, fosterers, admins, fellow rescue friends, bunderground, and participants!

:jumpforjoy:

Julie, Soulmate Rabbit Rescue


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2007)

Aw, poor buns getting kicked out. As long as they're taken care of correctly, I think rabbits are great for disabled people.

At least the rabbit crisis in Sheboygan seems to have blown over, so if some do end up in shelters they should have space for a little while...:?


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 16, 2007)

Were there any other animals on the "ranch" needing homes?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 16, 2007)

oh dear. and i still don't know if i want to get my bunny a friend yet!
pics please?


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 17, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Were there any other animals on the "ranch" needing homes?





:yeahthat: I was wondering the same thing. On a ranch, I would think there would be horses, chickens, etc. Any word on them?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2007)

FYI, I'm not sure when Julie will be able to get us more info. She's busy nursing two of her buns right now.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the buns!
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/MenomoneeFallsRanch.html

Julie (TreasuredFriend) is trying to find out what other animals there are and what their status is. She also has a phone number available if anyone is seriously interested, but she understandably doesn't want to post it on a public forum. If you want the phone number, pm me not Julie as I don't expect her to be online much. I'll get in contact with her and get the number for you.


----------



## gentle giants (Oct 20, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok, apparently the other animals in need of homes are a llama and a goat.

Actually, my cousin over by Beaver Dam has pet goats. Wonder if she wants another?onder:


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Oct 21, 2007)

well if she does, stop in Cascade on your way to drop it off, I'd love to meet a cute little goat!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 21, 2007)

so...if these rabbits are being rescued by soulmate rabbit rescue, will they be available at a later time (one they've gotten everything straightened out) from them? i'm thinking about taking my tony over there some time to see if anyone "clicks" with him. they seem to have a lot of *beautiful* eligible ladies, but i love dutches, and half-lops too.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 21, 2007)

SRR has no room for them, unfortunately. And all the rabbits are in pairs and the person who is working to rehome them (Julie from SRR has contact info) would like them to be adopted in those pairs.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 21, 2007)

oh. i thought just the boys were in pairs?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 21, 2007)

Apparently the girls are too. Julie has been asking for more info and pictures but hasn't been getting much.:?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you naturestee for posting messages while I couldn't be here. 

angieluv, naturestee know that we lost our Flemmish/NZ girl Kareena last Thursday. It's been tough for me to log on and post as I prefer to be in the cave after a beloved one passes on. There's a thread on here with pictures of Kareena, our confiscation background "watchdog of the basement" rescue, along w/snapshots of Oberon and Fey and Sprite when they visited us in July. In fact, here it is: http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/BigDWouldUnderstand.html

When I get time, I'll add some other visuals...

I treasure the almost 3 years she filled our lives with gigantic binkies. We miss her deeply. It could have been cancer, I will learn more from the vet today and over the next few weeks. Lemonaxis, I want to PM you (soon as time allows) about a picture you have taken of BK. My heart is breaking for your loss as well.

- Pardon me for the off topic lines in this section, yet all who lurk here will understand that my heart goes out to {{Everyone}} :hug1 :hearts who loses their dear soulmate bun. Tears are shed when I read your heartbreak and entries, see the poems and special tributes added to each Rainbow Bridge entry. My sentiments and arms reach out to all of you.... though my lips are quiet, my cyber support is with you.
My time to post is very limited.

-----

Update on M.F. Ranch situation: Jody the lady coordinating the rehome/rescue of Ranch rabbits & animals explained, the goat is a 7 y.o. male American Sonin, the llama is 7 y.o. too.
This is not carved in stone but they'd like to keep the rabbits in pairs, yet realize it may not be possible!! They are spayed and neutered. I'll send a phone number and email to naturestee when I get permission to do so, however I think she spends less time on the computer than we do.  I've asked for more photos of the bunnies and Llama or goat. It sounds like she's got an incredibly busy schedule and it takes a while to get photos taken, downloaded, and accessible.

Dear RO ~ Thanks for all your concern, Julie

 thanks naturestee for PMing, et al. 

SRR has been asked if foster homes are available for another Rescue Pull from kill-shelter. 
If you live in this area and wish to temp foster, or help in the SRR/WI network, please drop me a line. 

Take time to kiss every precious being who fills your life with love, TF Julie


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2007)

:hug: Kareena was a very special girl, who I had actually fallen in love with when she was on Petfinder at the same time I was looking for a husbun for Mocha. She was a very sweet, very big girl and I'm glad I got a chance to meet her in person.

I hope someone offers to foster, so that bun in the kill shelter gets a chance. I wish my house was bigger.:?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 15, 2007)

Dear Mods, can you post a resolved tag with this thread?

During an injured eastern cottontail pick-up & transport "run" to the wildlife center early this morning, I learned that The Ranch in M.F. and Wildlife In Need Center collaborated and found nearly every domestic a home. Great news!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 15, 2007)

That's great news! 

I just saw the article in the Milwaukee paper about this place rehoming all the animals. How sad. Those animal programs do a world of good for disabled people, especially the horse therapy program.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 15, 2007)

YAYY!! Glad to hear it!! 

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Dear Mods, can you post a resolved tag with this thread?
> 
> During an injured eastern cottontail pick-up & transport "run" to the wildlife center early this morning, I learned that The Ranch in M.F. and Wildlife In Need Center collaborated and found nearly every domestic a home. Great news!


----------



## cmh9023 (Nov 15, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> I just saw the article in the Milwaukee paper about this place rehoming all the animals. How sad. Those animal programs do a world of good for disabled people, especially the horse therapy program.


I know!! A friend of mine was the Director there for several years. I haven't talked to him in a while but I want to find out what he thinks about this. Not good, i'm sure!!


----------

